# Cardiology



## siefke_s (Dec 17, 2007)

What ICD-9 code should I use for elevated beta naturetic peptide?


----------



## aguelfi (Jan 3, 2008)

There is no specific diagnosis for this code. Your dx should be more indicative of why the BNP is elevated, e.g. CHF, left ventricular dysfunction or whatever specific condition the patient my have.

Adrianne Benson, CPC


----------



## patricia iverson (Mar 7, 2008)

The code that is used for this is 790.99


----------

